# Your country's last frontier



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

*I would say Fiordland in New Zealand...So Remote...*


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

*I would say Fiordland in New Zealand...So Remote...*

Woops Double Post


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

*Brazil*

Saint Peter and Saint Paul Archipelago









Flickr john.vergari

However, the last inhabited frontier would be the *Fernando de Noronha archipelago*.









Flickr Ecofotos - Adilson Moralez









Flickr blogmulo









Flickr Luis On BH


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

In Germany, everything east of Berlin is wild country for me.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

The majority of Canadians live in urban centres which results in most of the country being uninhabited. However, I think the last frontier, especially because of current hopes for economic benefit, would be Canada's arctic region.

Ellesmere Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malviyasworld/2145206869/sizes/l/

Baffin Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gristmill/507622557/sizes/o/

I guess pretty much anywhere north of the Arctic circle.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

For Argentina... our "last frontier" is definitely the island of Tierra del Fuego, in the far south of the country, and its capital city, Ushuaia, the southernmost city in the world


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

*Palawan and Sulu Archepelago (& Sulu Sea)*



















*Palawan, the Philippines*


















*Tubbataha Reef Marine Park, Sulu Sea, the Philippines*



:horse:


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Alaska isn't America's last frontier....

Space is.










sorry, I just couldn't help it. :lol:


----------



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

for New Zealand, how about the Ross Dependency in Antartica. Includes Scott Base I think


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, well I don't really know if this is my country's "last frontier", but, it's a place unkown by many.http://peakbagger.com/peak.aspx?pid=7976


It's located in de central mexican state of Queretaro de Arteaga, at 3,360 metres above sea level, in the municipality of Colon, near the border with the state of Guanajuato. The locality nearby this peak is called "Los Trigos" and has a population of about 100 people. It's not so far away from the state's capital city, Santiago, but the road to get there is very narrow, with drop offs everywhere. The climate of this place is cold all year, even in August morning temperatures are close to 0C with frost on surfaces, this place has a-lot of apple trees which grow naturally due to the cold climate, locals drink a lot of cyder. In the winter, people who know of the existance of this place rent cabins near the mountain summit and enjoy the snow, although I've never been there during the winter.

this is the road
















entering "the town"








a rare and lone red bark tree








a bit of the forests







the "town" from above a high hill








my great grandpa (maternal grandma's dad) andone of my mom's sisters, my great grandpa lives there.








sorry for the quality of the pics, but they're obviously pics of the pics:lol: i didn't have a digital cam at the time, but wanted to share this, if y'all like it ill put more and try to be more careful so they wont come out blurry.


----------

